# BS artist on e-bay....



## epackage (Mar 12, 2010)

Gotta love someone using the word Excogitated to describe their labeled bottles instead of copy or remake, here's hoping this gets reflected in their feedback. I almost feel like buying something cheap just to expose these BS artists.....GRRRRRR
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330413114690&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## texasdigger (Mar 12, 2010)

Now I want to preface this statement with the fact that I am by no means a genius, but it seems to me that if you can come up with a word like excogitated you could at least learn a little bit of knowledge about the bottle you are selling.  I have never seen a hinge mold bottle that new, and I have know idea what a "doubly" lip treatment is.  Oh how I love ebay!


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 12, 2010)

I have posted about these fakes before and I have complained to FleaBay.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Grannies-fake-labels/m-194863/tm.htm


----------



## logueb (Mar 17, 2010)

I once had an Uncle who would go look up any word that was new to him.  So "Excogitated" was a new one for me. Very interesting.

 "excogitation - invention: the creation of something in the mind" .

 So you sell a bottle on E-bay that you invented a paper label for and call it an "excogitated label "?  So you are being truthfuly dishonest on E-Bay? [8|]


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 17, 2010)

Plus the seller adds this nice little warning:

*Our excogitated  labels have been granted US Copyright (2008), and may not be reproduced  in whole or part without written permission from their lawful owner.*


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 17, 2010)

uhh... hingemold?  applied?  doubly??!!  hahaha... and a fake label to boot...  he should make a fake label that says KY on it... the buyers gonna need it before he gets done with them...


----------

